# Alaskan Farm for Sale



## AKacres

I'm posting this for friends of mine who don't have internet access.
They want to sell their beautiful hay farm in Interior Alaska, way off the beaten path, thousands of acres (doesn't all have to be bought as one chunk), amazing views of the mountains. Buffalo migrate thru every winter, lots of moose. It's off grid but has generator power, possibly some solar too. Nice big garden, great topsoil, fenced area for livestock, greenhouse, sauna, gorgeous custom log home (unfinished) with full basement. It is a fully functional hay farm with an established client base, you can buy the haying equipment with the property if you want. I don't know what they're currently asking for it but they are motivated to sell ASAP.
Anyone who's interested can find pictures and more info on the landwatch.com website, look under Alaska, it's called Triple Cross Ranch. They are going to post updated pictures and info soon- the house is more finished now. 
If you want to be out in the boonies yet within about an hour of a small town, and have a reliable business to support your family, this may be your Alaskan dream come true!


----------



## AKacres

The "Edit" button won't work so here's a CORRECTION TO ABOVE INFO:
The pictures and further property info are on landsofalaska.com. Probably the easiest way to find it is just type "Triple Cross Ranch" into your search engine.


----------



## po boy

Triple Cross Ranch


----------



## Guest

$1,680,000 is a bit steep for most of the folks here on ST...you're the realtor, yes?


----------



## LoonyK

bostonlesley said:


> $1,680,000 is a bit steep for most of the folks here on ST...you're the realtor, yes?





> doesn't all have to be bought as one chunk


 :thumb:


----------



## AKacres

No, I'm not a realtor, just posting the info to hopefully help my friends sell their place.


----------



## mpillow

_they are motivated to sell ASAP._

Why?

_I'm posting this for friends of mine who don't have internet access._

A business that supports almost 2 million ranch and they dont have internet???

Its beautiful to be sure....but I've been to AK and even back in 2000 every little shack had internet access...


----------



## arcticow

In Delta, hay yields will average 1 to 1 1/2 tons per acre. With irrigation, two cuttings a year. Hardest thing to overcome is getting hay dry enough to bale in a wet year. Colder years will only make one cutting. Hay is worth more than anywhere else, but equipment, fuel, supplies and repairs cost more, too. Labor is very scarce. Fertilizer costs are astronomical. Anyone who looks at this needs to be extremely good with their own repairs, and very tight with a budget. Closest good market is Fairbanks/North Pole area, 90 miles of trucking. Operating money is hard to come by, and lenders are no more lenient than anywhere else. Search out some long term farmers in Alaska, pick their brains, and especially listen when they give advice/warnings about dealing with government entities there... FWIW


----------



## AKacres

mpillow-They want to sell ASAP because they're trying to move south, closer to family, and want to be out by spring. As far as internet, they choose not to have it, but probably couldn't if they wanted to, being so far out. I don't know. They also don't have a dishwasher or a tv. They run the hay business by cell phone and snail mail. 
Maybe your visits to shacks in Alaska 14 years ago didn't encompass the more sparsely populated parts of the state? We just got non-satellite internet access here for the first time two years ago. We still don't have cell phone coverage.
Isn't it nice that the wide, wide world is still not completely homogenized?


----------



## bigdreamer

This is some beautiful property!! Alittle to far north from where we are looking but beautiful but of course its Alaska every square inch is gorgeous !! (we are looking to move out of anchorage)


----------



## tgoselin

I am interested? Is it a Mennonite family that is selling? I see a headcovering on the woman in the picture?


----------

